# Solved: Internet Explorer won't start



## ilq36

Internet Explorer won't run. When I double click on the desktop icon or when I choose it from the Start menu, the cursor changes to an hourglass for a second or two as if I.E. were about to start, but nothing happens.
Help!


----------



## bonk

What happens if you Click *Start *then *Run *type *iexplore.exe* click *OK*?


----------



## ilq36

Using Start -> Run, nothing happens. I typed iexplore.exe as you said. I also tried browsing for the I.E. executable in the Run box, found it, tried to start it, still nothing.

Someone told me Google Toolbar can cause this problem. But I checked and it's not installed on this computer.

I just disabled a third party firewall, thinking it might be interfering. No change.

Additional note: Windows seems to be running fine. And all other programs seem to be running fine: word processor, antivirus, instant messenger, windows media player, itunes, everything.

I won't be checking back here for several hours, but any suggestions i find when i return will be GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## bonk

Try using FireFox

http://www.firefox2.com/


----------



## ilq36

But how do I download firefox without getting internet explorer to run?


----------



## bonk

Try starting in Safe Mode with Networking.

*How to Start in Safemode*

*1*. Restart your computer. 
*2*. Before the windows logo you should gently tap the *F8* key repeatedly until you are presented with a Windows XP Advanced Options menu. 
*3*. Select the option for *Safe Mode with Networking *using the arrow keys. 
*4*. Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode.

See if you can get Online and just long enough to download FireFox, because in this mode you do not have any protection against threats.

If you cannot get online that way then use the PC that you have been posting on and copy FireFox file to CD and transfer it to you other PC.


----------



## Rollin_Again

Sounds like a browser hijack to me. What operating system are you using and also what version of Internet Explorer ?

Basic IE troubleshooting always begins with clearing your temp files, cookies, and browsing history. To access your internet options go to your control panel and double click the icon labeled "Internet" options. Click the appropriate buttons to clear those items and try to load the program again.

If you are using IE 7 you can try to run the program without loading any add-ons to see if one of them is causing the problems. To do this, click *Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools* and then click Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).

(You can also load IE without add-ons by clicking *START --> RUN* and then typing *iexplore.exe -extoff*)

If those don't work try to re-register *IEPROXY.DLL* by clicking *START --> RUN* and typing *regsvr32 IEPROXY.DLL* and then clicking OK.

When IE dissapears does *IExlorer.exe* show in the task manager's list of running processes?

Have any toolbars or new sofware been added recently? If so and you are using Win XP you may want to try a system restore to a previous point before the changes were made or uninstall the toolbars completely. Also disabled all Pop-Up blockers to see if that has any effect.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## ilq36

Re: regsvr32 IEPROXY.DLL

When I tried this, I got this error message: LoadLibrary ("IEPROXY.DLL") failed -- The specified module could not be found.


----------



## ilq36

(I started up in Safe Mode. This made no difference.)
(I cleaned up I.E. history, cookies, etc. No difference.)
(I tried to run I.E. with extensions. off. No difference.)
(I.E. does not show up in the Task Manager.)
I am running Windows 2000 Professional and I.E. 6.

I may try installing Firefox from CD. Would it be difficult to do the same for IE?--Could I download an IE6 install program to CD (on another computer), uninstall IE6 on the problem computer, then reinstall IE6 from CD?


----------



## ilq36

I successfully installed Firefox and am giving up on Internet Explorer.


----------



## Rollin_Again

Bill Gates will be very sad. Another unsatisfied customer 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## bugga

I had the same problem with IE7 only starting in safe mode, I followed Rolling_again's instructions and it worked, so I did the reset thing and now have IE7 working again, thanks!


----------



## bugga

That's Rollin_Again* (apologies)


----------



## liverpoolandy

just to say that Rollin_Again's fix works generally but i know some people have posted saying that the .dll file cant be loaded.... this is because its not a resident of the system32 folder.... the actual command you'll need to type: -

regsvr32.exe "c:\program files\internet explorer\ieproxy.dll"

this should do the trick. Nice one Rollin_Again for the tip!


----------



## Rollin_Again

Glad to help out and welcome to the forums!

Regards,
Rollin


----------

